# Verlorenes Leder oder wie bringe ich einen Kürschner zum weinen



## Undead Firemage (14. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt vermehrt auf, das Leute, die kein Kürschner sind, bei tierischen Killquests die Kadaver nicht leermachen. Ich habe schon vereinzelt Personen angesprochen und sie nett gebeten das zu tun damit ich das Tier kürschnern kann und das Leder nicht verloren ist. Einige haben es gemacht, aber ich habe auch dämliche Antworten bekommen wie "meine Taschen sind voll und ich kann den Müll eh nicht gebrauchen"...
Hallo ?? Ihr wißt aber schon, das wenn die Tiere nicht leer gemacht werden sie nicht gekürschnert werden können, oder? Und all die Schneider, Lederer, Erfinder, Schmiede, Verzauberer die Leder für Ihre Berufe benötigen sind (außer jetzt mal die Schneider und Lederer) in der Regel keine Kürschner - ergo, sie müssen es im AH kaufen. Und da wo ein Angebot knapp ist steigen die Preise, wo es viele Anbieter gibt sinken sie.

Deshalb eine große Bitte: bitte macht die Tiere leer nachdem ihr sie gekillt habt. Wenn ihr die Sachen daraus nicht gebrauchen könnt schmeisst sie einfach weg, nur laßt uns Kürschner die Chance das Leder zu verwerten.


----------



## uglukdermage (14. Mai 2008)

kill halt selber viecher du leacher


----------



## Scharamo (14. Mai 2008)

wieder so ein MIMIMI Post? Ich selber loote meistens alles, hab halt auch meist Platz. Aber hab genug Freude die fast immer volle Taschen haben, die machen sicher 0 Bock die taschen leer zu machen. 

Und wenn das Leder kanpp ist den Kill dir diene Mob selber.. MAN!


----------



## Kammarheit (14. Mai 2008)

Ich plünder die immer wenn ich Fleisch farme. Kommt aber ned so oft vor. Selbst die grauen items bringen oft recht gutes Gold (ist aber nur nebeneffect).

Grüße


----------



## grünhaupt (22. Mai 2008)

hallo, ich stimme Undead vollkommen zu, 

warum können die Mobs nicht ganz geplündert werden. Ist ja keine grosse Sache. 

Kannst die Mobs ja selber killen, diese Antwort gehört in die Rubrik, "dämlich". 

Kein Platz in der Tasche??? Was für Müll hast du denn alles in den Taschen? Wechsle ein Müll gegen einen anderen aus. Kommt aus selbe raus, nur hast du einem Mitspieler ermöglicht etwas zu farmen. Aaaaber DAS willst du ja nicht, neidisch? eifersüchtig?

mfg Grüni


----------



## Fauzi (22. Mai 2008)

Jeder darf so spielen wie er will. Schreibt niemandem was vor.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2008)

Undead schrieb:


> in der Regel keine Kürschner - ergo, sie müssen es im AH kaufen. Und da wo ein Angebot knapp ist steigen die Preise, wo es viele Anbieter gibt sinken sie.


Das sollte dir doch dann gerade recht kommen. So verdienst du mehr. Oder zerfliesst du geradezu in Nächstenliebe?


Undead schrieb:


> Deshalb eine große Bitte: bitte macht die Tiere leer nachdem ihr sie gekillt habt. Wenn ihr die Sachen daraus nicht gebrauchen könnt schmeisst sie einfach weg, nur laßt uns Kürschner die Chance das Leder zu verwerten.


Ich bin der Meinung, jeder sollte seine Mobs selber killen, anstatt anderen die "Arbeit" machen zu lassen. Ihr Kürschner (habe selber auch einen) habt doch eh jeden Tag die Taschen voll. Also bei mir sind die Taschen immer voll dadurch. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Jaen (26. Mai 2008)

ich frag mich was an der aussage "meine taschen sind  voll" dämlich ist. wenn meine taschen voll sind und ich noch zig gegner töten muss, sammel ich halt das was mir "wertvoll" erscheint auf. den rest lass ich liegen. warum sollte ich mir auch die mühe machen, andere sachen erst rauszuwerfen und dann den neuen crap einzuladen?ja sry ich bin egoist und mir ist es scheiss egal ob ich dadurch einen kürschner zu leder  verhelfen könnte, der aufwand ist mir dann doch zu groß. Von dem zeitlichen aspekt gar nicht zu reden. ich habe wenig zeit, da  will ich die zeit auch sinnvoll nutzen und nicht erst umständlich crap ausm inventar mit neuem crap zu ersetzen.
erst recht wenn ich bemerke das mir irgend nen depp die ganze zeit hinterherläuft um zu kürschnern. das hat weder was mit eifersucht neid noch sonst mit was anderem zu tun. ich werde nur ungern verfolgt =)

auch wenn mich bisher noch keiner wegen sowas angeschrieben hab, die meisten haun nachdem sie merken das sie nicht kürschnern können ab und machen das einzig richtige - selber mobs töten um an ihr leder zu kommen

was die sache angeht mit dem "aber ihr braucht das leder doch auch - im ah gibts *immer genug* =), oder schenkst du den leuten das leder, was du von ihren mobs kürschnerst?


----------



## Albra (5. Juni 2008)

mit vollen taschen questen/farmen gehen is doch doof oder habt ihr alle 6platztaschen das euch der platz so massiv wertvollist das ganze nicht mal alles leerzumachen?

autoloot, 18er taschen und vorher alles unwichtige in diebank und man kann recht lange in der welt rumgurken.. zwischendrin mal bei nem händler vorbei, -autoseller sei dank- alles graue automatisch verkauft und weiter gehts

das is ja wohl wirklich kein akt


----------



## Bergerdos (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich schlepp mit meinem Druiden grundsätzlich immer 3 komplette Equips mit mir rum weil ich nicht vor dem Raid alles aus der Bank raussuchen will und womöglich in der Ini steh und irgendwas vergessen hab. Außerdem sind da noch Sachen die man IMMER dabeihat (2 Reittiere, Mana / Gesundheitstränke, Buffood, Elixiere, Phiolen ....) Ich hab gerade mal 20 Plätze frei wenn ich alles unnötige rausräum und dann lass ich mir nicht von einem Kürschner der sich *an mir bereichern will* sagen was ich in den knappen Plätzen unterbring.


----------



## Monasaxx (7. Juni 2008)

also ich lass generell immer alles liegen,brauch den Krempel nicht.
Würde mich aber ein Kürschner darauf anquatschen,räum ich es gerne leer.is ja nicht so die arbeit


----------



## Sulli (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo, naja wie zu erwarten war sind wieder einige unqualifizierte Beiträge ( Nehme an es sind wiedermal Kids oder eben so welche die auf den selben stand sind .Naja nicht alle Kids verhalten sich kindisch dafür sehr viele ältere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) dabei .
Wie der Verfasser schon geschrieben hat , senkt es einmal die Preise im Ah , zweitens nehm ich an ,die nicht plündern zu viel G haben oder nur einfach nur dumm sind um zu wissen das man auch mit diesen grauen Items auch einiges an Gold machen kann . Wenn ich mal am Tag etwas farme kommen allein bei diesen grauen Items schnell mal 50G +/- zusammen . Zumal es auch eine freundliche Geste ist wenn einer es Kürschnern , Bergbauen bei den Steinis usw kann, den Mob zu plündern. Bei manchen dieser negativ Poster habe ich auch das Gefühl das sie anderen nichts gönnen bzw. das sie neidisch sind . Und das sind in meinen Augen die Spieler mit denn ich nie in eine Ini gehen möchte .. denn sie sind nicht Teamfähig. 
So , jetzt wünsch ich allen noch nen schönen Tag


----------



## grünhaupt (9. Juni 2008)

hallo, 

irgendwie sprüht mir nur so ein Gefühl von Neid und Missgunst entgegen. Wenn mich jemand bittet zu looten um das Leder nehmen zu können,  mach ich das gerne.

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, als Kürschner beim Kill zu helfen. Wenn ich das Gefühl habe, der Mitspieler braucht den Mob für ein Quest, so frage ich ihn/sie an. Ich helfe, im Gegenzug krieg ich das Leder. Beiden ist somit geholfen.

Wenn der Kürschner nur wartet und nichts tut, verstehe ich alle, die sich negativ äusserten. Ansonsten nicht.

Es fällt niemendem ein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er/sie was für einen Mitspieler tut und dabei "vielleicht" einen Gegenstand von geringem Wert aus dem Sack schmeisst (also ein wenig Verlust hat). 

/Sarkasmus on
mit nur einer Quest, die ja "nur" 5Minuten geht, habt ihr ja schon wieder 10 Gold. Was kümmert euch dann eine graue Feder.
/Sarkasmus off

mfg Potosi aka Grüni

Es gibt immer zwei Meinungen, meine und die Falsche.


----------



## Pi91 (9. Juni 2008)

Sulli schrieb:


> Hallo, naja wie zu erwarten war sind wieder einige unqualifizierte Beiträge ( Nehme an es sind wiedermal Kids oder eben so welche die auf den selben stand sind .Naja nicht alle Kids verhalten sich kindisch dafür sehr viele ältere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vllt. bin ich einfach zu nostalgisch veranlagt, aber mein Inventar ist immer voll. Ich hab im Durchschnitt 5 Plätze frei und das ist echt nicht viel, ich behalte halt ziemlich viel, wo ich weiß, dass ich es später gebrauchen kann. Ja, ich habe einen Bankchar, ich hab auch auf allen 3 Chars die Bank voll und überall 18er Taschen...
Ich zähle mich auch zu den Leuten, die nicht alles looten, wenn sie keinen Platz haben, warum auch. Mein erster Char war auch Kürschner, hab ich mich je beschwert? Das, was du da betreibst und was auch noch gefördert werden soll, ist eigentlich Diebstahl(klingt doof, ist aber so), wenn man es genau nimmt, denn du hast die Mobs ja nicht getötet. Und danke, dass du mich als dumm bezeichnest, du hast natürlich ein Recht darauf, denn du weißt es ja besser -.-


----------



## Albra (12. Juni 2008)

ja gut zugegeben.. die messies haben es schwer aber wenn man sich das mal auf der zunge zergehen lässt.. ein ordentlicher farmtag bringt mehr gold als die netten tagesquesten.. das beides zusammen ist das ultima ^^


----------



## yilmo (25. Juni 2008)

Omg @ TE! Ok finds auch nett wenn kadaver rumliegen die rdy zum kürschnern sind,aber wenn sie die leute nicht plündern komplett,plündern sie sie halt nicht ist ,das ding liegt ja durch ihren "verdienst" dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinovah (25. Juni 2008)

in ogrila oben die dämonenquest, da liegen ja haufenweise viecher rum zum kürschnern und wenn ich da auch unterweges bin, durch die bombenquest nehm ich auch alles mit was zu kürschnern geht, aber wenn der jenige die mobs nicht leer räumt ist mir das auch egal, weil ich ja  nicht gezielt darauf warte sondern mit nehme wenn ich drüber falle... wobei mir aufgefallen ist, das wenn welche mit bekommen das ein kürschner da unterwegs ist, räume viele die mobs dann absichtlich nicht  mehr aus, was auch ärgerlich ist, aber nicht zu ändern, das fällt mir besonders bei der alli auf, die horde räumt immer ordentlich alles leer *g*


----------



## Natureclaw (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich bemerke, das jemand hinter mir herläuft, und meine Mobs kürschnert, bzw. mich direkt darum bittet, räume ich sie in der Regel nach Möglichkeit, so gut es geht leer.
Ich weiß selbst, wie toll es mit meinem Kürschner-Char ist, wenn dank der Nagrand-Safari Quest ein Feld voller toter Grollhufe sind, die nur darauf warten, ihnen das Fell abzuziehen ^^

Ausnahme bildet eben nur, wenn ich hoffnungslos überfüllt bin. Meine Mainchars sind beides Hybriden, die ich in allen Skillungen gern spiele (Schamane, Druide), was bedeutet, das ich in der Regel bei all dem Equipment und Buff-Food keinen echten Platz habe. Bei den Quel'Danas Dailys musste ich schon desöfteren meine Tiefensporenkapseln wegwerfen oder Graue Waffendrops, weil der Questmob so frech war, was grünes zu droppen ...

Ich würde also nicht so negativ die Menschen angreifen, die einen vollen Inventar als Grund angeben. Nicht jeder zockt einen PvP-Krieger ohne Berufe, und hat somit 100% seines Inventars zur Verfügung, nur um für einen Kürschner Mobs zu looten, der rein theoretisch sein Zeug auch selbst killen könnte. Ich hab nichts gegen nettes Fragen, und gehe gern auf diese bitte ein. Aber sobald ein nein nicht akzeptiert wird, beginnt der Kürschner unverschämte Ansprüche zu stellen, die er rein rechtlich gesehen garnicht verdient hat. Denn letzten Endes hab immernoch ich zu entscheiden, was mit meinem getötetem Mob passiert.

Versetzt euch mal in die Lage eines Druiden, der 2 Feral-Outfits, 1Moonkin, 1Healer und zusätzlich noch ein PvP Outfit besitzt. Ich selbst trage mit meinen Hybriden nurnoch maximal zwei Sets mit mir herum, da ich schlicht und einfach sonst überhaupt keinen Platz mehr hätte. um selbst die für mich wichtigen Items zu sammeln.
Hunter haben nen Köcherslot, und viel Fleisch ; Hexer ihre Splittertasche ; und ihre eigenen Berufe, für die sie Platz benötigen. Phiolen, Kräuter, Erze, ...

Also, seid froh das es Leute gibt, die euch gutmütig zu eurem Leder verhelfen (wie erwähnt, zur Abwechslung mal einen Tierfriedhof vorzufinden, den man sich nichtwehrend abfarmen kann wie jeder andere Beruf auch, ist wirklich toll ^^), aber verwechselt diesen Luxus weder mit Selbstverständlichkeit noch mit einem Grundrecht, auf den ihr jederzeit Anspruch erheben könnt. Den Hauptverdienst verdienen die meisten Kürschner ja ohnehin damit, das sie ihre Mobs selbst farmen, und nicht indem sie an einem bestimmten Farmspot solange warten, bis ein anderer Spieler vorbeikommt, und die Mobs für sie killt =P


----------



## Shadowstar79 (25. Juni 2008)

... geh einfach Farmen .... und wenn da Mobs sind die keiner gelootet hat haste halt pech gehste später nochmal hin ^^ Ich meine recht haste ja .. evt. könnte Blizz das so bearbeiten das mann die Kürschner kann sobald ein anderer gamer das Tier Killt aber ned lootet... ach ne geht ja auch ned dann kommt mimimi wollte looten da kürschnert mir das ding einer weg.. Fazit einfach suchen suchen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (26. Juni 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> ...
> Das, was du da betreibst und was auch noch gefördert werden soll, ist eigentlich Diebstahl(klingt doof, ist aber so), wenn man es genau nimmt, denn du hast die Mobs ja nicht getötet.
> ...



Ja ne, is klar... 
...
...
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (26. Juni 2008)

Ich leere alle Mobs, die man ledern kann, angefragt haube ich auch schon welche, wenn ich mit meinen Jäger/Lederverarb. unterwegs bin, ob die bitte so nett wären die Mobs zu leeren. Klar ärgert man sich, wenn man unterwegs ist und man sieht eine ganze Menge toter Tiere und man kann sie nicht ledern.


----------



## Räuberonja (26. Juni 2008)

So ein Blödsinn wieder...Undead hat nur um was völlig naheliegendes gebeten.

Kill deine Mobs selber ist echt nicht angebracht...
Spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, die toten Grollhufe z.B. leer zu machen.
Dabei gehts schließlich nicht darum jemandem etwas vorzuschreiben.

Bei der Safari Quest in Nagrand frage ich sogar vorher im Allgemein Channel, ob mir ein Kürschner hinterherlaufen möchte...ist doch Verschwendung sonst.....


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

Räuberonja schrieb:


> Bei der Safari Quest in Nagrand frage ich sogar vorher im Allgemein Channel, ob mir ein Kürschner hinterherlaufen möchte...ist doch Verschwendung sonst.....



Das ist echt mal ne nette Geste... Hab die Qs gerade wieder gemacht und hab nicht gefragt...

Jetzt hab ich nen schlechtes Gewissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucard_187 (2. Juli 2008)

Ja jetzt ehrlich aber... wenn ich konzentriert queste und dabei jeglichen shit für meine berufe nebenbei mitnehm, questitems einsammel, undundund da mach ich doch nich die ganzen tiere leer die teils vier oder nochmehr items hergeben und schmeiss es danach weg... nur damit ein anderer kollege kommt und dem vieh das fell über die ohren zieht! Also da kannste echt selber los und dir die tiere schlachten mann...


----------



## Morrtis (8. Juli 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo, ich stimme Undead vollkommen zu,
> 
> warum können die Mobs nicht ganz geplündert werden. Ist ja keine grosse Sache.
> 
> ...




ka wo du im "content" des spiels stehst aber mein druide z.b. rennt mit min 2 kompletten aussüstungssets rum , bufffood , elexiere manatränke / heil tränke .. hier und da ein questitems , erze vom bergbau ( die nimmt man halt unterwegs mal mit ) und bei mir noch hier und da was aus der liste des ingis .. wenn du dann schon nen paar mobs gelootest hast dann kann es schonmal vorkommen das die taschen einfach voll sind bzw. auch die bank kann voll sein ....


----------



## Nanimo (12. Juli 2008)

Und warum sollte man anderen zu Gold verhelfen? 
Jeder ist sich selbst am nächsten.


----------



## Taneira (12. Juli 2008)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man anderen zu Gold verhelfen?
> Jeder ist sich selbst am nächsten.



Warum nicht? Is doch nix dabei, denn Gold is sowieso nicht mehr das was es mal war. Und mit so ner Einstellung kann ich mir vorstellen wie es mit dir in einer Instanz wäre: Drop: Need Drop:Need... jeder is sich ja selbst der nächste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@TE

 Ich habe auch nen kürschner und versuche alleine deshalb schon alles auszuräumen. Tut doch echt mal keinem weh wenn er was lootet und glei wieder weghaut. Dauert keine 5 sekunden und der andere freut sich. Geh mit meinem Mage auch öfter Fleisch zum Kochen farmen (zB Basilsken in den Marschen) und schreib da auch immer das ein Kürschner kommen soll wenn er Lust hat. Meistens kommt zwar keiner aber naja der gute Wille war zumindest da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (12. Juli 2008)

Jo, ich Würfel immer gerne auf Platte als Schami, warst ja schon mal mit mir in einer Ini oder?!


----------



## Drunken Fanatic (12. Juli 2008)

Auf solche Spieler wie Namino kann ich verzichten...
Warum du anderen zu Gold verhelfen sollst?
Ich denke mal, es macht nicht die meiste Mühe, mal eben ein paar Sachen einzusammeln, damit ein anderer an Leder kommt, weil es dir in diesem Falle ja eh nichts bringt und es sonst einfach eine Verschwendung wäre...(wenn die Taschen voll sind, ist das was anderes,aber was du da von dir gibst, ist einfach nur lächerlich >.>)


----------



## Nanimo (14. Juli 2008)

Und ich auf Spieler die alles in den Popo geblassen haben wollen.
Verschwendung für wen? Für den Kürschner doch nur dem dadurch Gold durch die Lappen geht!

Für mich macht auch keiner nen Finger krumm und geht mir VZ-Mats besorgen oder schenkt mir Kräuter.


----------



## Cysiaron (14. Juli 2008)

kinders kinders... ihr habt ne einstellung^^
wenn ich mit meinem schmied/ bergbauer durch die lande zum farmen ziehe, dann mach ich das mit gildenkollegen... der kürschner häutet die viechers, der krauti nimmt die blumen und die erze sind meins...
warum mach ich das? weils im team leichter ist mobs zu legen, weil ich gelegentlich auch mal tränke und leder brauch, weil manchmal jemand von mir rüssi oder waffe brauch... und weil rüstungssets mangelware sind.
graue items im vieh? na und, ich loote und schmeiß sie weg, breche mir keinen zacken aus der krone^^
und wenn der kürschner sich ne goldene nase verdient, dann ist es mir recht weil ich weiß, dat ein teil vom gewinn in der gildenbank landet.


----------



## Drunken Fanatic (14. Juli 2008)

> Für mich macht auch keiner nen Finger krumm und geht mir VZ-Mats besorgen oder schenkt mir Kräuter.


Muss ja auch keiner, du möchtest ja nichts in den >>popo<< geschoben bekommen.
Darüber hinaus glaube ich, dass du es noch nicht so ganz begriffen hast: Wenn du ein Tier tötest, es aber nicht kürschnern kannst, lässt du es also liegen. Wenn nun zufällig ein Kürschner daher kommt( der auch durchaus selber töten kann, aber angenommen, er kommt daher), kann er das Tier nicht kürschnern, was in diesem Falle einfach eine Verschwendung ist, denn wenn es sowieso schon tot am Boden liegt, kann man es ja wohl auch kürschnern. Aber anscheinend gönnst du selbst deinen Mitgliedern deiner eigenen Fraktion noch nicht mal ein bisschen Leder...
Ausserdem: Du schenkst ihm das Leder ja nicht wirklich, denn dafür müsstest du es ja erst mal besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2008)

Also egal was, ich loote jeden Gegner der was für mich hat. Nicht das ich mitdenke bei den Kürschnern aber da ich jedes Zeug verkaufe und das extra Silber einbringt...tja warum nich, ich versteh den Aufruhr einfach nich, wenn ihr Loot habt, dann Lootet auch, dann sind alle Glücklich.

mfg


----------



## Allasa (15. Juli 2008)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> kinders kinders... ihr habt ne einstellung^^
> wenn ich mit meinem schmied/ bergbauer durch die lande zum farmen ziehe, dann mach ich das mit gildenkollegen... der kürschner häutet die viechers, der krauti nimmt die blumen und die erze sind meins...
> warum mach ich das? weils im team leichter ist mobs zu legen, weil ich gelegentlich auch mal tränke und leder brauch, weil manchmal jemand von mir rüssi oder waffe brauch... und weil rüstungssets mangelware sind.
> graue items im vieh? na und, ich loote und schmeiß sie weg, breche mir keinen zacken aus der krone^^
> und wenn der kürschner sich ne goldene nase verdient, dann ist es mir recht weil ich weiß, dat ein teil vom gewinn in der gildenbank landet.




Du redest von Gilden/Freunden! Das ist zumindest für mich ein Unterschied.
Wenn mir ein wildfremder hinterherdackelt, werde ich weiterhin looten was ich kann. Wenn die Taschen voll sind werde ich aber nicht vorher verkaufen gehen oder Sachen wegwerfen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Juli 2008)

Mann,Mann,Mann - ich versteh die Aufregung hier echt nicht.

Ich bin selbst Kürschner/Lederer udn ja, wenn ich wo farme/queste/was auch immer und
in meiner Nähe werden Tiere gekillt, freu ich mich auch über das Leder an das ich einfach komm.

Aber wenn nicht gelootet wird, tjo, is halt so......da mach ich mir keine Gedanken und ziehe weiter.

Ich bin meistens sogar zu faul, dass cih landen würde wenn ich grad wohin flieg und unter mir 2-3 häutbare Tiere liegen.

Landen,häuten,aufsatteln,weiterfliegen kostet mir meist zuviel Zeit - wenn ich dringend Leder brauch um was
herzustellen bzw. weil ich ein paar Stacks ins AH stell, geh ich halt farmen.

Jetzt anderen quasi vorzuschreiben oder zumindest vorzuhalten, dass sie nicht looten versteh ich nicht und find ich unnötig.

Das mal das eine.


Das andere was ich mich grad frag ist:

Wenn hier welche schreiben sie brauchen den ganzen Schrott nicht, weil eh alle 18er Taschen voll sind und Druiden mit 3 Equipsets usw.

Ähmm...was killt ihr denn dann ein paar Tiere? Für Quests wirds für DIE Spieler dann wohl kaum sein (wüsste jetzt nicht wirklich welche)
und beim Farmen (Fleisch für Bufffood) würde ihr ja looten.

Ansonsten kann ich mich anderen Aussagen anschliessen - den grauen Kram nicht unterschätzen - es gibt paar Teile (einzelne) die
sind bis zu 2g wert und in Summe machen die Sachen doch was aus.

Dennoch wie gesagt...jeder wie er will und es als selbstverständlich ansehen, dass andere nur looten weil sie im Hinterkopf haben, da könnt wer anderer kürschnern ist bissl komisch.


----------



## Nanimo (16. Juli 2008)

Die nehmen dann das Fleisch aus dem Loot raus und lassen den Rest liegen. 

PS: War auch schon Kürschner auf 375 und es war mir sowas von wayne ob ich jetzt die Mobs von anderen Kürschnern konnte oder nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2008)

Oha, also.... ich bin selbst Kürschner und ich habe mich noch nie auch nur ansatzweise darüber geörgert. Ich töte selbst genug Viecher um damit Geld zu machen und einiges für den Selbstbedarf zu behalten. Wenn man jemand ein leergeräumtes Vieh liegen läßt freu ich mich natürlich, aber ich würde mich nie beschweren, wenn er Loot darin läßt.... liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich selbst gern mal 5-6 Quests gleichzeitig oder hintereinander mache und erst dann Kram verkaufe....


----------



## animonda (22. Juli 2008)

Seit froh wenn ihr einen Mob für lau das Fell abziehen könnt. Wenn jemand einen Mob nicht lootet ist das seine Sache, nervt ihn daher bitte nicht mit Bitte dass er euch ein nettes Nebeneinkommen beschert.


----------



## Ötzalan (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn mich jemand drumm bittet die mobs zu leeren bevor ich weiterzieh, mach ich das gern. Kommt natürlich aus bischen auf die art des bittens an: "Mach doch mal die mobs leer du %&"§$)" kommt bei mir nich so gut wie "Hey, ich skill grad Kürschnern, machst du pls die mobs leer?"

Erwartungsgemäß hingegen natürlich die posts hier mit Format "Kill doch selber du LEACHER!". Wäre ja nen Ding wenn das mal nicht kommt.

Allerdings hab ich mich beim Kürschnern nur selten über fremdgelegte mobs gekümmert... meist hab ich es tatsächlich selbst gemacht - da ich immer auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Epic random bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also selber looten macht glücklich^^

gruss


----------



## LifeisPain (4. August 2008)

Leute, wo ist denn des Problem?
Jedes Item bringt Kohle und notfalls kann man die grauen Sachen immanoch weghauen, bringt doch keinen um.
Und wer die Mobs leert, der sorgt für mehr Leder.
Und mehr Leder heisst die Preise sinken.
Und Preise sinken heisst mein Lederer skillt billiger. ^__^

Also imma schön leer machen, vor allem in Scherbenwelt. Graue Waffe mal für 3 Gold beim NPC verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die anderen Items san auch prima.


----------



## Drun (4. August 2008)

das ganze wäre ja kein problem, wenn jeder die corpse nach - sagen wir mal - 10 minuten looten könnte. wird der corpse nach weiteren 5 minuten nicht gelootet, verschwindet er halt einfach...


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Sulli schrieb:


> Hallo, naja wie zu erwarten war sind wieder einige unqualifizierte Beiträge ( Nehme an es sind wiedermal Kids oder eben so welche die auf den selben stand sind .Naja nicht alle Kids verhalten sich kindisch dafür sehr viele ältere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah, da kann ich mal unterschreiben.



Räuberonja schrieb:


> Bei der Safari Quest in Nagrand frage ich sogar vorher im Allgemein Channel, ob mir ein Kürschner hinterherlaufen möchte...ist doch Verschwendung sonst.....


Jo, hab ich auch so gemacht schon, leider kam keine Antwort darauf. Dazu kommt, man hat gleich einen Mitstreiter der für die Elite Mobs am Ende helfen würde.



Nanimo schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man anderen zu Gold verhelfen?
> Jeder ist sich selbst am nächsten.


Ok, du bist nicht teamfähig. Wie leicht man sich selbst disqualifizieren kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ok, du bist nicht teamfähig. Wie leicht man sich selbst disqualifizieren kann.


Schaut man es sich aber mal bei den Dailys oder auch in überfarmten Gebieten genauer an, dann disqualifizieren sind wohl 99% aller Spieler. Jeder versucht jeden den nächsten Mob vor der Nase wegzuschnappen. Und das ist wohl keine Einbildung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (14. August 2008)

Yeah, ich bin nicht Teamfähig! 
Ist der Typ, der hinter mir was Kürschner will in meinem Team? 
Mein Team besteht aus 5, 10, 25 Mann oder der Gilde!

Wen du mich kennen würdest wüsstest du wie Teamfähig ich bin und das könnten auch einige Leute bestätigen wen sie hier aktiv wären.


----------



## youngceaser (20. August 2008)

hol dir epicfm geh in die netherschwingen mine mach deine daylis und die mobs da werfen ordentlich leder ab habe glabue 200 schweres knotenhautleder nur durch die zeit zum erfüchtig werden bei netherschwingen gefarmt


----------



## noizycat (22. August 2008)

LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich freue mich zwar auch, wenn ich jmd. einfach hinterherkürschnern kann, aber zwingen kannst du ja wohl keinen. 
Tu halt selber was für dein Gold. ^^

Was für eine Einstellung ...


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. August 2008)

Ähm ja.... nee... aaalso:

Wenn ich als Kürschner irgendwo nen geplünderten Mob sehe den ich kürschnern kann dann tue ich das auch, ist der Mob nicht geplündert lasse ich es, ist ja auch nicht meiner.

Ist ähnlich wie die Leute welche weggeworfene Dosen und Pfandflaschen aufsammeln. Teilweiße wollen die dir die Dose schon außer Hand nehmen bevor du sie überhaupt leer hast. 

Was geht irgendeinen anderen Spieler/Menschen an was ich mit meinen Mobs/Dosen mache?

Langsam wirds in WoW echt immer dreister... Tanks die Geld fürs tanken sehen wollen, Verzauberugnen die gefälligst umsonst zu sein haben und nun Kürschner die einen dazu zwingen wollen alles komplett zu plündern.

Btw: 50% meines Inventars sind meist mit Questitems/Reittieren/Tränken/Essen etc. voll. Ich nehme alles mit was ich kriegen kann aber irgendwann ist der Platz weg. Da ich zu der Gruppe von Spielern gehöre die, um Zeit zu sparen, mal eben 3-8 Quests auf einmal erledigen sind die Taschen SEHR schnell voll.

Und mit Teamfähi9gkeit hat da sganze mal nix zu tun. Ein Spieler/Charakter dne ich nicht kenne ist für mich fremd unc ich bin nicht gezwungen irgendwas für diesen zu tun. Das richtige Stichwort wäre hier "Nächstenliebe" und nicht "Teamfähigkeit". Aber in einem SPIEL von solchen Begriffen zu reden ist denke ich extrem übertrieben.


----------



## Libris (12. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es auch nicht toll wenn ich z.B. einen Grollhufbullen sehe der nicht komplett geplündert wurde, aber ich kaue den Leuten deswegen nicht die Ohren ab -.- Sowas is doch affenpeinlich, entschuldige.

Du willst Leder? Dann kill die Mobs selbst! Jeder Kürschner freut sich über liegengelassene und geplünderte Wildtiere, das ist ja klar, trotzdem kann man niemanden zwingen einem die Mobs zum Kürschnern zu lassen. Ich hab auch schon öfters mal absichtlich was dringelassen wenn mir ein Ally Kürschner auf den Fersen war, da sehe ich es nicht ein, dass ich denen das Leder dann schenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenns allerdings ein Hordler ist und ich mit einem Nicht-Kürschner unterwegs bin, dann sage ich demjenigen auch dass er gerne kürschnern kann wenn er möchte. 

Ich finde es auch wirklich toll was neulich ein 70er gemacht hat als ich beim Felselementare klopfen war. Es war ein Ally, also nix mit reden. Er stellte sich neben den Mob, kniete quasi vor mir. Ich nickte freundlich, was ihm zeigte dass er die Mobs gerne abbauen könnte und er hat es auch gemacht. Sowas finde ich wirklich klasse, weil es eine Rarität ist. Wie gesagt macht es mir nichts Hordis Bergbauen oder Kürschnern zu lassen wenn ich es nicht kann, aber solche unverschämten Leute die ankommen und einen zulabern weil man ein Vieh nicht komplett plündert, die werden gnadenlos ignoriert. 

Und von wegen auch graues Zeug bringt Geld. Natürlich tut es das, aber ich nehme lieber eine graue Waffe mit als 10 Glatte Schwänze von irgendwas, da mir die Waffen das 3fache bringt. Deshalb lasse ich sowas auch drin liegen wenn ich das vieh eh nicht kürschnern will/kann. 

Nunja, was lernt man daraus?

Wenn man etwas haben will soll man auch dafür etwas tun und nicht nur anderen hinterherrennen und hinterher rumheulen weil jemand sich weigert einem Items zu schenken!


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. September 2008)

Libris schrieb:


> Und von wegen auch graues Zeug bringt Geld. Natürlich tut es das, aber ich nehme lieber eine graue Waffe mit als 10 Glatte Schwänze von irgendwas, da mir die Waffen das 3fache bringt. Deshalb lasse ich sowas auch drin liegen wenn ich das vieh eh nicht kürschnern will/kann.


Die glatten Schwänze stacken aber und bringen mit 10 bzw. 20 Stk meist auch über 1g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Libris (12. September 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Die glatten Schwänze stacken aber und bringen mit 10 bzw. 20 Stk meist auch über 1g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem schmeiße ich den Mist weg, bzw nehme ihn garnicht erst mit wenn ich den Platz für graue Waffen hernehme, die mir locker 2-3g pro bringen. Die Schwänze bringen knapp 1,5g und somit nur die Hälfte, Klar wenn ich genug platz hab nehm ich sie mit, aber wie ich oben bereits sagte, es kommt drauf an mit welchem Char ich unterwegs bin und ob mir ein Ally oder Horden Kürschner auf den fersen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (29. September 2008)

uglukdermage schrieb:


> kill halt selber viecher du leacher



seh ich genau so x)


----------



## Mightymagic (5. November 2008)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, daher nur meine twocents:

Ich bin Bergbau und Juwelenschleifer.

Ich baue Elementare ab.

Ich haue diese "Kräuterriesen" um.

Ich schlage Wildtiere zu Brei.

Ich loote alles was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.

Ich habe ein Addon welches graue Items automatisch verkauft.

Ich habe ein Addon welches meine Taschen soweit leert wenn sie voll sind, dass ich ein geldmäßig höherwertiges Item aufnehmen kann.

Dann bin ich halt "Leecher"! Ich lasse andere aber auch "leechen"!

"That's life."

Und uglukdermage, Jeffy undsoweiter: Habt Ihr noch nie geleecht und Euch gefreut etwas "so" zu bekommen?!

Ich für meinen Teil leere die Mobs weiterhin und werde weiterhin alle Player bitten gleiches zu tun.


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2008)

Ich bin selbst Kürschner mit meinem Main. Kann das also schon irgendwo nachvollziehen.

ABER warum ist "Ich hab die Taschen voll" eine dämliche Antwort? Wenn man die Taschen voll hat, sind sie voll und dann zu verlangen das irgendwas weggeschmissen wird, damit man ledern kann find ich auch wieder dreist. Ich hab das mit den vollen Taschen ja selbst andauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vathrass (25. November 2008)

ach komm so schwer wird es ja wohl nicht sein selbst mobs umzuboxen anstatt irgendwelchen playern bemi leveln aufzulauern um nur das zu kürschnern was die kllen. bisschen selbstständiger werden dann gibts auch kein streit.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. November 2008)

ich habe mit meinem todesritter kräutern als beruf und laufe in den zangermarschen immer bei den riesen in dem todesgebiet rum und kräutere die die andere umgehauen haben. da sind das letzte mal so viele tote gewesen das ich nicht mal mit dem kräutern nachgekommen bin ^^


----------



## Palanteus (3. Dezember 2008)

Hiho...

also ich bin der Meinung das es da ne Lösung seitens Blizz geben sollte. Also sowas, wie oben beschrieben, nach xx Minuten nicht looten kann jeder looten. Allerdings würde es dann kaum ungelootet geben weil ich denke das dann viele Angst haben das andere auch noch Gold verdienen durch IHRE arbeit. Auch kann ich oft beobachten das manche nur killen und nicht mal in den Corps gucken möcht nicht wissen was man da noch an grünes Zerlegeloot bekommen könnte oder vielleicht ist sogar ein Epixx drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten könnt man es auch so machen wie beim DK Kadaverexplosion. Also nach Kürschnern (Kräutern what ever Prob is ja net nur beim kürschnern) is dann eben so ein Restbrocken den der betreffender "Killer" looten kann. Allerdings sollte bei der Lösung auch ein Timer eingeführt werden (weiß der Kukuk 5 Min oder so) damit man nicht den eigenen Kill als Kürschner vor der Nase werggefarmt bekommt. 

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## krakos (14. Dezember 2008)

Vornweg: Ich bin selber Kürschner
Man kann sich freuen wenn es Freeloots gibt für uns.. mehr auch nicht..
aber andere anzusprechen die euch vlt sogar nichtmal kennen, gefälligst ihre Mobs zu looten finde ich äußerst Frech.
Sich dann zu beschweren wenn es nicht gemacht wird assozial.

Jeder macht was er will mit dem was er hat, und hat nicht die verpflichtung auf andere zu achten ob sie den Mob brauchen.


----------



## Garrr (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich farm auch mit mein moonkin mache 1000Boreanisches leder und 10-40 Arktiche pelze in nur 60min!


----------



## woolferine (17. Dezember 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Ich farm auch mit mein moonkin mache 1000Boreanisches leder und 10-40 Arktiche pelze in nur 60min!



Und wo bitteschön farmst du diese Anzahl? Klingt nämlich mal ziemlich unglaubwürdig auf diese Zahl zu kommen in einer Stunde


----------



## Idola (17. Dezember 2008)

Ziemlich unglaubwürdig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind vollkommen unrealistische Werte. Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist das er nichtmal 1000 leichte Leder in der Stunde farmt.


----------



## woolferine (17. Dezember 2008)

Idola schrieb:


> Ziemlich unglaubwürdig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lass ihn mal erklären. Will das wissen und mich zu seiner Erklärung schlapplachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der bekommt bestimmt auch beim Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung ^^


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Habe festgestellt, dass obwohl es mittlerweile ausreichend riesige Taschen gibt, es tatsächlich immernoch Spieler hat, die mit 16er oder 14er Taschen rumlaufen. Dass die keinen Platz haben ist klar.
Und naja, damit wirst Du wohl leben müssen. Nicht alle Spieler lassen sich erziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chyna (17. Dezember 2008)

naja ich machs auch so: ich loote alles was geht, was nicht geht und eh nicht viel wert ist bleibt drinne. und ich sehs genausowenig ein, ein crap item zu löschen um ein neues crap item zu looten. wenn die taschen voll sind dann sind sie voll  - und nur noch wertvollere sachen /graue waffen / grünes zeug wird mitgenommen /crap dafür rausgeschmissen. punkt. und bitte kommt nicht mit sozial / nächsten liebe. wie oft wurde mir nen erz vor der nase weggeschnappt nachdem ich mich mühevoll durch eine horde mobs gekämpft habe -  ein kraut weggefarmt von einem epic-fliegenden druiden kurz bevor ich vor der pflanze ankomme - monster weggetappt durch instant casts, pfeilen die an meinem kopf von hinten vorbeischnellen und und und. 

auch ich bin egoist: alles was nicht in meiner gilde/gruppe/raid ist , ist mir extrem egal - besonders wenns von der gegnerischen fraktion ist. Bei Gildmitgliedern bin ich allerdings umso hilfreicher, verschenke mats die ich über hab, schleife umsonst, schmiede umsonst, braue umsonst...solang die mats nicht grade -von mir finanzierte- titanstahlbarren heißen passt das - ist ja eine gilde.


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2008)

Öhm.... Ist es denn selbstverständlich, alles leerzulooten, nur damit jemand anders das Zeug kürschen kann ? Vll denkt man nicht immer daran, hat was anderes im Sinn usw.
Farm dir die Viecher doch selber, is ja wohl nix bei.


----------



## ErikR (5. Januar 2009)

ich hab als beruf auch kürschner, allerdings räume ich auch nicht immer alles leer, nur um dann das jeweilige tier zu häuten. denn wenn ich weiss, dass da nur minderwertiges leder drin ist, welches ich erst noch aufwerten muss um es zu verarbeiten, dann lass ich auch ein paar sachen drinne, weil ich sie nicht wirklich brauche. bzw meine taschen schon fast voll sind.
wenn jemand nciht kürschnern kann und die kadaver einfach so rum liegen, und keiner in der nähe ist, dann nehm ich die gelegenheit natürlcih wahr und häute was geht. nur würde ich nie jemanden fragen, ob er den mob bitte vollständig leer machen kann nur damit ich nachher dem tier das fell über die ohren ziehe.
sollte mich allerdings mal jemand fragen, ob er das tier häuten kann und ich es nicht brauch, dann sehr gerne. ist doch eh alles nur ein spiel, was wir alle gerne spielen.


----------

